# Empêcher la syncro iCloud Drive avec le Mac



## Remords Sincères (2 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais faire en sorte à ce que les fichiers que j'envoie sur iCloud drive ne soient pas aussi stocké sur mon Mac.
J'ai bien décoché l'option dans iCloud "optimiser le stockage du mac" ce qui voudrait dire qu'il ne stocke plus rien sur ma machine, mais force est de constater que ça ne fonctionne absolument pas puisque lorsque je vais dans le dossier iCloud Drive dans le finder, même totalement déconnecté d'internet, je vois tous les fichiers et je peux les ouvrir sans le moindre problème. Idem sur iPhone.

Comment faire donc pour qu'iCloud Drive ne stocke que dans le nuage et dégage les fichiers de mon Mac?

Sachant que mon fonctionnement avec iCLoud Drive est très basique.
Je crée un fichier, je le sauvegarde en local. De là, je le mets dans le dossier iCloud Drive du Finder. Il va donc dans le nuage et sors du répertoire local (donc logiquement il quitte le Mac?!)
Sauf que visiblement, il reste quelque part sur le mac quand même en local puisque j'y ai accès depuis iCloud Drive sans être connecté, non?







Merci de votre aide !


----------



## Dead head (3 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour.

À ma connaissance, le fonctionnement d'iCloud et d'iCloud Drive ne permet pas de ne plus stocker les documents sur la machine (Mac, iPhone, iPad…). Voir cette page d'Apple : https://www.apple.com/fr/icloud/icloud-drive/

L'optimisation de l'espace (de ce que j'ai compris) est uniquement gérée par le Mac lui-même.


----------



## Remords Sincères (3 Juillet 2017)

Salut Dead Head

Ah, bah c'est bizarre comme fonctionnement si on ne peut pas s'en servir comme "support" de sauvegarde en quelque sorte.
DropBox et Onedrive le font, on peut stocker les fichiers uniquement en ligne et ne synchroniser que les répertoires qu'on souhaite.

Bon bah tant pis 

Merci pour ta réponse A+


----------



## r e m y (3 Juillet 2017)

Ben c'est juste un système destiné à la synchronisation, et pas au stockage en ligne (sauf si le système décide de lui même de stocker en ligne certains fichiers)

La philosophie d'Apple, c'est que l'utilisateur ne doit s'occuper de rien. Tout doit être transparent pour lui. Il n'a donc pas à se soucier si tel ou tel fichier doit être stocké en local ou dans le nuage ou les 2. 
Le système saura mieux que lui la bonne stratégie de stockage et le fera pour lui. 

(On peut ne pas y croire et préférer gérer soit même ses fichiers, c'est ce que je fais, mais pour ca il faut passer par d'autres solutions que celles d'Apple)


----------



## Remords Sincères (3 Juillet 2017)

Ok merci Remy
Je conçois effectivement plutôt le Cloud comme une solution de stockage. j'utilisais deja dropbox, je voulais tester iCloud mais visiblement c'est pas pour mon utilisation


----------

